# Shell-Skript



## lernen.2007 (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wie kann ich mit einem Shell-Anweisung überprüfen, ob ein String ein Teilstring in sich hat z.B.

String 1 = "lernen2007"
String 2 ="lern"

Jetzt muss die fFunktion nachschauen, ob die String2 in String1 vorkommt. Falls ja, dann sollte er ein Rückgabewert liefern. Kennt jemand von euch so ein Shell-Skript Funktion?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## deepthroat (14. Juni 2009)

Hi.

Welche Shell? Bash, (t)csh, zsh, ksh?

Schonmal die entsprechende Manpage gelesen? Oder im Internet *gesucht*... ;-]

Gruß


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Juni 2009)

Muss es unbedingt Bash sein?

Mit Python müsste das in etwa so gehen:


```
string1 = "lernen2007"
string2 ="lern"

if string2 in string1:
    print True
else:
    print False
```

Das ganze in ein Script packen, ausführbar machen und entsprechend in den Rest deines Scriptes einpassen müsste an und für sich funktionieren.


----------



## Navy (14. Juni 2009)

```
StringA=TestString
StringB=Str

if [ ${StringA/$StringB/} != $StringA ]; then
  echo substring exists
fi
```


----------



## lernen.2007 (29. Juni 2009)

Danke. Alle Lösungen funktionieren.


----------

